# Sofa Pillows?



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

My wife wanted me to find out if anyone received sofa pillows with their TT.

The Designer package indicates that Sofa Pillows are included. The 2004 brochure shows some 'throw' type pillows in a couple of pictures including in the 25RS-S.

The only thing we have are the sofa arms that velcro on. Are we missing something?

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

We have 2 throw pillows about 10" square in size. No velcro arms here, I thought that was only on the models with just a Sofa that slides out, must be a change for 2005.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah...we received 2 pillows also.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Our 25RS-S is an '04 and came with 2 throw pillows. We do not have the velcro arm rest

I see from your signature that yours is an '05 ... maybe they went to the velcro arms instead of pillows.

Just as an FYI to your wife from another wife.... the little pillows are for looks only. We have been leaving them on the bed for looks. As they slide off the sofa and we were always picking them up off the floor









They are too hard to use as a head pillow (if you were to lay on the sofa) and too "poofy" to use as a back cushion (it makes the seat of the sofa too shallow).

Ours seem to do nothing but get in the way









I guess the kids could use them in pillow fights








(so hard that it might feel like a brick when it hits...that's how hard they are)

If she wants throw pillows, I would suggest buying some nice soft comfy ones on her own


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks NW2.

Based on your comments I'm glad we have the armrests over the pillows then.

I'll let her know we are better off


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Perhaps it is a mid model year change, cause our 2004 26RS has the velcro arm rests, and our unit was contructed in Feb. I like the velcro arm rests my self, as opposed to a throw pillow.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The only problem I have with the velcro arm rests is the placement of the velcro on the arm rest itself. There is about a 1" gap between the pillows and the wall if I line up the velcro.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We got the pillows with our 2004 too.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I'd like to see these velcro arm rests if someone has a picture. I have the pillows, and agree that they are for looks only. I LOVE my Outback, but I think the sofa is a little uncomfortable- and I'm not sure why. I am wondering if the armrests would help. I've considered buying a fabric slipcover, thinking that the vinyl is what makes it less than inviting.....


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

We have the throw pillows, our OB is a early 2004, the later 04's that we looked at had the velcro arm rests. We were also supprised how comfortable our couch is. I was supprised it would be so comfortable. The DW says she perfers the throw pillows to the arm rests. I have not sat on it often enough to really decide. 
Jon


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Our 2005 21RS (Designer Pkg & Comfort Pkg, etc...) came with the velcro-ed armrests- no pillows. We find the sofa very comfortable- but I did pick up a couple of coordinating throw pillows to be used when stretching out with a book!


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

> I'd like to see these velcro arm rests if someone has a picture. I have the pillows, and agree that they are for looks only. I LOVE my Outback, but I think the sofa is a little uncomfortable- and I'm not sure why. I am wondering if the armrests would help. *I've considered buying a fabric slipcover, thinking that the vinyl is what makes it less than inviting.....*


Are you saying your couch has a vinyl cover on it??

To be honest, I think the little armrests are just about useless. They certainly are not big enough to put your head on.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not to answer for missouricamper, but there is at least one color scheme that Outback has in which the upolstry (I don't have spell check)is vinyl and cloth.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Our couch upholstery is vinyl with a fabric section in the middle. I actually like the little pillows. If I take a quick snooze in the afternoon I just drop the couch down and use them then. Also while watching a movie at night, the girls like to sit on the layed-out couch and use the pillows too.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wayne,

We got 2 small sofa pillows with the trailer. They are too small and hard to be much more than a decoration. My wife went to the local fabric store and made tow pillows that are soft and comfy. they look nice and are useful.

Tom sunny


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

> Are you saying your couch has a vinyl cover on it??


Yes, I thought every outback sofa was like ours! We have a vinyl seat and the back is vinyl with a fabric inset. Same with the booth cushions.

I'm old enough to remember vinyl car seats and no air conditioning, so sitting on vinyl has bad memories....

Is your seating fabric?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

My interior uses the same cloth as the camper in this picture off of the keystone outback site:










Layout is obviously different but the cloth is the same. The only vinyl is the back of the cushions for the dinette and the bottom of the bunk "matresses". Didn't realise they had some interiors with vinyl worked in. I too remember vinyl car seats and no AC in the summer (OUCH!).


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Luv2rv

2 small throw pillows came with ours. We no arms on our sofa. I find the pillows ok. Pretty good for taking a 20min nap.

Thor


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Same here, Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

They aren't the greatest pillows, but they've never stopped me from taking an afternoon snooze!


----------



## metognini (Aug 4, 2004)

Ours came with the two throw pillows.
We use them on the bed for decoration and as an extra pillow for when we read or watch TV at night.
I took the fitted bed spread that came with the Outback (and goes with the decor) and used it to cover the sofa. I bought a new quilt for the bed that I like much better.







The spread makes a great cover for the sofa, it is now protected from the kids and it is more comfortable to sit on.
Monica


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Our '04 has the velco arms, no throws. The couch is REALLY comfortable to us. If I was short enough, I wouldn't mind sleeping on it!







Ymryl and I have the same cloth fabric. I love the color!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Our sofa is *super* comfy... I am short enough to sleep on it









We were going to pull out early one morning so we pushed the queen in at night. Because of the slide brackets on roof we decided to not sleep on the queen bed (at least Don and I) the older kids were gone, we only had the 3 yr old with us. Don slept on a bunk and with myself on the sofa, 3 yr old got the queen.

Sofa is great.... throw pillows are still hard as rocks


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My '05 21RS came with velcro pillows for the couch.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With our 05 28rss we got the Velcro arm rests and combination vinyl / cloth couch. It is very comfy and with the dry weather in North Idaho it does not seem to be the same issue as vinyl car seats in the south that we had when I was growing up. DW loves it as it is easier to clean with three kids and a dog (and me







) to watch after.

The only issue we have with any of the seating is the dinette bench that is backed up to the queen slide does not stay where it should. I need to add Velcro to the bottom.


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

Our 04 28bhs has the all cloth sofa and the velcro arm rests. I am going to add a couple of throw pillows for the t.v. nights because the arm rests are a little small. 
Our dinette cushions seems to want to slide out some what and don't want to stay in place. Thanks for the idea camperandy, I will velcro it.


----------

